# Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2011)

*Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt


----------



## wiley (14. April 2011)

*Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Wer zum Geier denkt sich eigentlich immer diese bekackten Hubba Bubba Farben aus?

Ansonsten netter Custom Kühler,wie immer


----------



## Mandavar (14. April 2011)

*Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Auf diese Ankündigung hab ich lange gewartet. Der ist so gut wie sicher gekauft.


----------



## Papa (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Klasse Teil, ist ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Sawe (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die zwei Luefter nur 33dB bei 3000 Umdrehungen erzeugen.


----------



## crytake (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Man sollte sich lieber eine Wasserkühlung zulegen, als solche Monströse Kühler, die dann haufen Slots blockieren


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



wiley schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier denkt sich eigentlich immer diese bekackten Hubba Bubba Farben aus?
> Ansonsten netter Custom Kühler,wie immer


Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, ich find's cool


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



wiley schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier denkt sich eigentlich immer diese bekackten Hubba Bubba Farben aus?


Hmmm ... doch nicht etwa grün wie Nvidia?


----------



## wiley (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hmmm ... doch nicht etwa grün wie Nvidia?



das geht auch DEZENT 

immer diese "neon" farben.die 80er sind längst vorbei.

sollen sie doch das nächste mal gleich pluderhosen und jacken mit xtra schulterpolstern beilegen 

gekauft wirds trotzdem.zum glück habe ich kein fenster im tower *gg.


----------



## El Sativa (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

habe das teil auf meiner gtx470 gehabt. 
kühlleistung ist ok, die lautstärke geht einem schon auf die nüsse, und die verarbeitung war sowas von grandios, das mir die bodenplatte des kühlers von den super verlöteteten heatpipes geplumpst. ich hab mehr erwartet, grade bei der lautstärke.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



wiley schrieb:


> zum glück habe ich kein fenster im tower *gg.


*+1*


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



El Sativa schrieb:


> habe das teil auf meiner gtx470 gehabt.
> kühlleistung ist ok, die lautstärke geht einem schon auf die nüsse


 Hmmm, die Zotac GTX470 AMP! hatte doch den gleichen Kühler verbaut, oder irre ich mich? Und der ist doch gerade wegen seiner geringen Lautstärke so oft gelobt worden:

Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! (Seite 4) - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase

Irgend etwas muss also bei deinem Kühler nicht gestimmt haben... Zurück zum Thema: wurde auch langsam mal Zeit

Gruß


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

naja, robby bubble is schöner xD


----------



## Chimera (14. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, die Zotac GTX470 AMP! hatte doch den gleichen Kühler verbaut, oder irre ich mich? Und der ist doch gerade wegen seiner geringen Lautstärke so oft gelobt worden:
> 
> Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! (Seite 4) - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Der Knackpunkt ist eben, dass der Kühler auf der Zotac von der Graka geregelt wird, der Zalman VF3000 als separater Kühler jedoch nicht.  Man kann den Kühler entweder mit dem Fan Mate, ner Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard regeln oder halt  direkt ab Netzteil füttern. Das Teil ist im unteren Drehzahlbereich schon akzeptabel, aber wenn das Teil dann mal aufdreht,... Naja, bei 3000 U/min ist ja wohl klar, dass der nicht silent ist (ist zwar von Zalman mit "nur" 33dbA angegeben)


----------



## meratheus (15. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Dat Dingen kommt mir auf keine VGA und empfehlen werde ich den M... auch keinem!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Gibt's da auch einen Grund für? Zotac verbaut den VF3000F mit Erfolg auf den AMP!s.


----------



## lu89 (16. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's da auch einen Grund für? Zotac verbaut den VF3000F mit Erfolg auf den AMP!s.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der auf den AMP!s leicht verändert ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

4-Pin-PWM statt 3-Pin-Voltage, ja. Ansonsten mWn aber identisch.


----------



## meratheus (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gibt's da auch einen Grund für? Zotac verbaut den VF3000F mit Erfolg auf den AMP!s.


 
Klar gibt es den. Wenn ich schon einen Wechsel des Kühlers durchführe, sollte die Performance und der Geräuschpegel danach auch spürbar besser sein. Mit 1,0 Sone bei 1400rpm kann ich nicht von guten Temperaturen der GPU und Spawas reden. Da trifft "befriedigend" wohl eher zu. Ganze 6 Grad Celcius GPU-Temperatur Unterschied (30x "Ice"-Loop GTX580) zu meiner GTX570 SC mit Refernzkühler (GPUTool und UnigineHeaven) und von dem Unterschied der Temperaturen der Spawas brauche ich erst gar nicht schreiben, darüber seit ihr ebenso in Kenntnis. Bei 3000rpm sehen die Temperaturen um einiges besser aus, jedoch bei einer Lautheit von *7,1 Sone*??? Nein, daß kann ich von meinen Kunden nicht abverlangen und empfehlen schon gar nicht. Da belaße ich lieber das Ref. Design auf dem PCB, tausche die Wärmeleitpaste vom Werk noch gegen eine hochwertigere Wärmeleitpaste. Da sind 81 Grad Celcius GPU-Temperatur (GPUTool und UnigineHeaven) bei 58%/2160rpm Lüfterdrehzahl 3.9 sone schon eher angenehm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit Marc: bei der nächsten GTX580 laße ich die gleichen Tests  laufen und plotte die Werte gerne noch einmal. Hier habe ich gerade nur meine GTX570 abgebildet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Geviertelte Lautheit bei kühlerer GPU, aber heißeren SpaWas. Für mich persönlich mehr als befriedigend.


----------



## meratheus (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geviertelte Lautheit bei kühlerer GPU, aber heißeren SpaWas. Für mich persönlich mehr als befriedigend.



68.2 dB zu 59.2 dB. Das ist, wie sagt man so schön, Gehörsache


----------



## El Sativa (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

so, nochmal zum nachreichen.
die lautstärke der karte ist sehr gering. undzwar im gehäuse von meinem schwager.
das hat einen seitenteillüfter und ist ansonsten herkömmlich aufgebaut. mit der fanmate hat er bei 78grad ca. 30% aufgedreht. bei mir wollten die temperaturen und dadurch die lautstärke nicht sinken. habe jetzt in das silverstone ft02 eine asus gtx570 direct cu II gepackt und nun ist der auch leise genug. der mach im wurstcaseszenario nur 63 grad bei 25% lüfterdrehzahl. jetzt fragt mich nicht woran es lag, bin der meinung, das der lüfter einfach nicht effizient in dem gehäuse arbeitet, da die komponenten um 90grad gedreht werden.
somit bleibt mir nur übrig, eine empfehlung auszusprechen, solange man gehäuse mit herkömmlichen aufbau verwendet und auch wenn der kühlerboden nicht gescheit verlötet war.


----------



## PEG96 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F für Geforce GTX 580/570 kommt*

Wie heiß werden denn die spawas?


----------

